# صورة لفتاة تحترق امام اصدقائها( ممنوع لاصحاب القلوب الضعيفة)



## sony_33 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*ارجو عدم المفائجة من بشاعة هذة الصورة فهذا يحدث دائما

































 فى كل حين فى هذا الزمن الصعب
































هذا الزمن الى فية الضعيف بيتاكل فارجو  عدم الشماتة فى هذة الفتاة




















 ( ممنوع لاصحاب القلوب الضعيفة)



















 اليكم الصورة


























ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 مثواها الفتة وباس المصير
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياعيني علي شبابها اللي راح هدر

ودي هناكلها امتي يا سوني

مرسي ليك ياقمر​*


----------



## aymanfree (4 نوفمبر 2008)

صدقنى يا سونى انت بتهرج اهو انا كدة مش هاعرف اناااام انهردة خاااااااااااااالص يرضيك كدة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  شكرا ليييييييييييييك يا سونى على الموضوع الجميل دة وربناااااااا يبااااااااااركك


----------



## بحبك يا رب (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههه جوعتنى يا سونى اعمل اية دلوقتى شكرا تحياتى


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
مش حرام يقفوا يتفرجوا عليها كده 
ما تدخلنا واحده كمان علشان الكل ياكل 
هههههههههههههههه 
مرسىىىىىىىى يا سونى 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2008)

:36_1_4:انا بجد زعلااااانة جدا كان نفسى اكون معاهم واكل حتة ههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسى على الصورة المؤثرة دى شكلها فرخة جمعية


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك جدا 
دى ماتت فى عربية فراخ مفخخة"ملغمة"
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياسلام بقى *
*وهى بالطحينه *
*جوعتنى الله يسامحك *


----------



## نرمين باهر (5 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*دى كانت عملية ارهابية وراحت فيها بوشاية من الديك الى كان زهقان منها وكانت مطلعة عينة
هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*بس كانت فرخة سليطة وتستاهل الحرق
هههههههههههههههه
 بالهنا والشفا*​


----------



## sony_33 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا ليكم العذاء بعد المثلثل العربى مباشرا
هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sameh7610 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههه


جامدة سونى​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*سوووووووونى :boxing::boxing::boxing:

ردى وصل ههههههه*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عسل يا سونى شكرا ليك


----------



## لوقا عادل (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
جامدة


----------



## sony_33 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *سوووووووونى :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> ردى وصل ههههههه*​


*لية كدة دنا غلبان
:94::94::94::94:
بس انا بقى حفترى عليكى واعلنت الحرب::bud::bud::bomb
:01A0FF~139::01A0FF~139::01A0FF~139::1028yr::1028yr::1028yr:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا حرام صعبت علي بجد
بس












انا عايزه من دا يا صوني
ممكن​


----------



## sony_33 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

محتاجه اليك يسوع قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا حرام صعبت علي بجد
> بس
> 
> ...


 *انتى على طول بتشبطى كدة اوعدك اى واحدة من الى بيتفرجو عليها تتعب حولعلك فيها وجبهالك
هههههههههههههه
 بالهنا والشفا*​


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياراجل طب مش تقول *
*انا مقدرتش استحمل المنظر المرعب الي شفته *
*طب اكتب بره  علي راس الموضوع*
*ممنوع دخول اصحاب القلوب الضعيفه هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
من كاتب معلش بقى
 صلى قبل متنامى وربنا يستر ومتحلميش بيها تصبحى جعانة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (7 أبريل 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## IslamLover (8 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

و الله صوورة حـلووة 

يسلمـوو sony_33​


----------



## مريم12 (8 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*
*كده يا سونى *
*جعوعتنى طب انا عايزة حتة:36_1_4:*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 أبريل 2009)

لألألألألألأ كده ما ينفش اللهم اني صائم​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههه
حرام عليك يا سوني كدى انا جعت​


----------



## doooody (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: صورة لفتاة تحترق امام اصدقائهa8aا( ممنوع لاصحاب القلوب الضعيفة)*

_هههههههههههههههههه
شكرااااا علي الصورة المؤثرة 
_​


----------



## sony_33 (8 أبريل 2009)

انا قلت اصبركم شوية
هههههههههههههههههه
كل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## لي شربل (8 أبريل 2009)

*يارب لا تقم لسوني هيدي الخطية 
لأنو ما بيقصد يفرح بألام هيدي الفقيدة المسكينة .
لكن خي بليييييييز بأي بيت راح تكون مراسم الغداء
ههههههههههه
افرح بالرب كل حين سوني 









​*


----------



## sony_33 (8 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
مراسم العزاء عندى فى البيت ليلة عيد القيامة
هههههههههههههههههههه
كل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## لي شربل (8 أبريل 2009)

*يا عمي بدنا مراسم الغداء 
ما راح نعزي في الفقيدة راح ناكولها .*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2009)

*وحوصل امتي لاحول الله يا رب 
راحت في شربة ميه لا دي راحت مشوية في الفرن  ههههههههههههه
مرسيه ليك سوني​*


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2009)

_منجلكش فى حاجه وحشا يا خويهههههههههههههه_
_ههههههههه_
_شكرا كتييير_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## sony_33 (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليكم  وانا عازمك على روحها المصون
ليلة عيد القيامة
 الدخول بالملابس الرسمية
   وكل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## المجدلية (10 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه جميل يا سونى ربنا يباركك


----------



## lion_heart (11 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لا تعليق


----------

